#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  Snapchat Discussion Around the Change of Seasons.

## Bhavya

Snapchat has shared a new overview of the discussions among Snapchatters during the holiday season. These insights will help you to plan your customer outreach strategy. Have a look at the insights in the below graphic.

----------

